# Remote Admin for Sambar Server



## bs205 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

I'm currently running the Sambar web server. However I'm having trouble accessing the System Admin from any remote box. By default System Administrator logins are restricted to 'localhost'. (127.0.0.1) To administer the system from another machine, add the IP address of the remote machine(s) using the Configuration pages in the administration console. I made that change by adding the remote IP as directed however it would still point to localhost. So I edited the config and left the IP field completely blank, which according to direction allows admin login from *any* remote box.

However nothing has changed. I access http://my.server/sys_admin.html just fine however when I attempt to log on to system admin from there it still points to http://localhost/session/adminlogin

Any ideas?

PS Sure was nice when all it took was a quick email to Tod S. for assistance. LOL

tks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

I don't know that much about the sambar server. However I did find a site that could be of use. Here it is. Also, is it possible to SSH to the server from like a command line. Because that might be another option.

Cheers!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi, here is the correct link to the page: http://sambar.jalyn.net/ Dis-regard the link in my last post. 

Thanks freddyhard for noticing that.

Cheers!


----------

